# Verkaufe AMD Gutschein / Radeon Silver Reward / THIEF / HITMEN, Sleeping Dogs, Dirt, Deus EX



## scumpy (3. März 2014)

Sorry, muss den Gutschein rausnehmen, anscheinend ist die Aktion abgelaufen


Hallo,

ich habe hier einen *AMD RADEON SILVER REWARD Gutschein*.
Man kann sich zwei kostenlose Spiele aussuchen:
- THIEF
- HITMEN
- Sleeping Dogs
- DIRT
- Deus Ex

siehe:
http://amd4u.com/radeonrewards/

Preisvorstellung *20 Euro*.
Gerne auch ernst gemeinte Angebote per PN.


----------



## scumpy (6. März 2014)

Wirklich keiner Interesse an THIEF?


----------

